# 1 pound Muth jars...



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

Who has the best price on the 1 pound muth jars including shipping? Also, do you prefer wax coating the cork or shrink wrap?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## beamero (May 7, 2013)

I buy mine from MannLake. Free shipping over $100, and these qualify. I use a cork and shrink wrap, but honey will pass around and through the cork if not upright.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeepi...glass-containers-old-fashioned-muth-jars.html


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm with beamero on the best deal. I'm not against someone showing me otherwise though! As for cork or shrink wrapping? I love the idea of wax dipping but for me it'll get goobered up or dirty within no time. Not to mention the time consumed in doing so. I don't shrink wrap either. I jam it down there with about 1/4" left above the lip of the jar and ALWAYS make sure it's upright. I also tie a nice honey dipper and my business card on there with jute. If you put it on it's side in a warm car the pressure will push the honey through the cork. The cork is ruined at that point.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

We get our Muth jars from Rossman. Their current price is $13.35. Mann Lake is $15.95. I'm close enough to Rossman to pick them up with other supplies. Otherwise free shipping may make ML the better deal. If you're going to the GBA meeting in Milledgeville in October, they'll bring them to the meeting for free.

We insert corks pretty snug and dip a few times in beeswax. It goes quick once you get the hang of it. I tried shrink wrap for a while, but it just took too long for me.

As stated, honey will eventually seep out if not upright but it takes a while.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

beamero said:


> I buy mine from MannLake. Free shipping over $100, and these qualify. I use a cork and shrink wrap, but honey will pass around and through the cork if not upright.
> 
> http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeepi...glass-containers-old-fashioned-muth-jars.html


same, get their shrink wrap bands they are twice as wide as Brushy's and well worth the professional look for almost zero time. The wide bands you drop them all on and then heat gun them without having to worry about alignment.


----------



## Dave S (Jan 19, 2013)

Fillmore container is $11.05. They give you an " optimal quantity for shipping if you can use that many.
Dave


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't forget to price with corks, without cork the jars are worthless.


----------



## Dave S (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know how I forgot about Terry Klein. (T.M. Klein and sons) watch the spelling of the last name, you'll never find him with the common spelling. One of the nicest family's you'll ever meet. If you within a hundred miles or so it's well worth the ride to save shipping and meet them. His prices are always the best, I don't know why he doesn't advertise his glassware. His price for the 1 lb. Muth with cork and seal - $10.70.


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the help!


----------

